# Need Help with INSIDE diameters of different aluminum shafts/arrows



## FirstFreedom

Is there any place/website that will have charts that show me the INSIDE diameters of various shafts?

I'm trying to buy some arrows to make sleeves/collars for my other arrows...

For example, the Easton XX75 Gamegetter 500 (2016) fits quite nicely over my FMJs (just from trial and error), so they're roughly a couple thousandths larger than the OD of the FMJs @ .280 ish, so that's what I will use for them.

But I can't find any from trial and error that fit over my Victory VAPs, which have an OD of only .239! So can anyone think of an alum. arrow, Easton or otherwise, with an inside diameter of around .240? W

For example, the smallest diameter from Easton is the XX75, Size "1816", which has an OD of 9/32s. If the inside diameter were .239, then that would make an aluminum thickness of 0.042" - is this about the correct amount of thickness of this alum arrow? Can anyone actually measure the outside diameter of the 12 gr insert that fits into the 1816 arrow for me? The OD of that insert will match the ID of the arrow, of course.

My guess is that it will be pretty close to .240 - close enough to make it work anyway.

Thanks a million.

Or, do they sell similar aluminum shafts or such at Lowe's? Any kind of substitute you can think of, where I can buy just what I need, not 6 arrows? Anyone got an 1816 or 2016 for sale?


----------



## dwagoner

aluminum shafts, 4 digits that tell outside diameter and wall thickness. so you can calculate yourself

first 2 numbers are outside diameter in 64th of inch
second 2 numbers are wall thickness in .000 of an inch

2016 =20/64 outside diameter (.3125) wall thickness .016 so that should be inside diameter of .2805 if i got my math head screwed on tightly. take wall thickness and multiply by 2 then subtract that from outside diameter to get inside diameter


----------



## Supermag1

Dead on correct dwagoner!


----------



## FirstFreedom

> first 2 numbers are outside diameter in 64th of inch
> second 2 numbers are wall thickness in .000 of an inch
> 
> 2016 =20/64 outside diameter (.3125) wall thickness .016 so that should be inside diameter of .2805 if i got my math head screwed on tightly. take wall thickness and multiply by 2 then subtract that from outside diameter to get inside diameter


Thank you! You can tell I'm not an "Old-timer". I was under 25 years old and not yet big game hunting when carbon arrows came out.

Oh, and I'm glad you mentioned the multiply by 2 thing...Above I said:



> If the inside diameter were .239, then that would make an aluminum thickness of 0.042


Whereas I should have said "If the inside diameter were .239, then that would make an aluminum thickness of 0.042 TOTAL, meaning .021 per wall."

Soooooo...
That would put the 1816 at .249 ID, which is a full 1/100ths more than the .239 VAPs - too big unless I wrap electrical tape or some such Jethro solution which I don't want to do....so back to the drawing board.

Now an 1820 Eclipse would be right at .241 ID, which is only 2/1,000ths larger - that may still be too much, I think. Anyone think that 2/1,000ths larger will be tight enough to stay on with superglue or jb weld? That's 1/1000th all the way around.

Can anyone tell me WHICH Easton target aluminum arrow that comes in 1820 is the CHEAPEST model? I think I'm going to try the 1820s for this project. 

Do I need them *really tight* to where I have to force them on, or is "just fitting over" ok? If "just fitting over" is not ok, then the 2016s won't even work for the 9/32nds OD arrows. The odd thing is that I've heard someone say that 2018s (which have an ID of .2765) have worked for their "9/32nds" arrows - methinks their 9/32nds arrows were a bit small than 9/32nds. But perhaps my Eastons are too (smaller). Lemme go measure the FMJs - I'm gonna be pissed if Easton's own site doesn't tell you the correct exact OD of their arrows - the FMJs are listed as "9/32nds".


----------



## FirstFreedom

Is JB weld or similar epoxy a suitable glue for this use? If yes, then it should work as the glue is thick enough to stay in place and thus take up volume, AND will hold very well, I think.


----------



## FirstFreedom

Booyah, figured it out!

The Easton target arrows are offered in "1713s" which gives me an ID of .239625, only 6/10,000ths larger, or 3/10,000ths all the way around. That ain't too much.



But which of these is the cheapest 1713: Eclipse, Platinum, Jazz, or Genesis?


----------



## FirstFreedom

Nevermind, Platinum Plus is the only one that exists.... apparently, Eclipse, Jazz, and Genesis are ethereal-ware in this size.


OK, bottom line, for your future reference:

1713s for the VAP 300s
2020s for FMJ 340s (or 2018s)
2013s for FMJ-DG 300s (or 2117s)

Now where can I buy "singles"? 

Carry on...


----------

